# lost my place to ride



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

so today my girlfriend and i went riding for the first time of the year probably in about 9 months since we got the brute out and i show up pay my admission fee and i find the owner and some lady standing by my brute and then they ask me if that's my fourwheeler so i'm like yeah that's my fourwheeler and they're like you can't ride that here tires like that are outlawed... so i ask him about and he's like everyone with those tires rut up the entire place and that he cant fix all of the ruts... but the funny thing is his trails are just terribly maintained i dont know how many fallen branches and grown up bushes on the trials:thinking: so i was just like ok then give me my money back and i'll go home but he let me ride today.. so if anyone lives in central il and you want to go riding at dirt riders in taylorville you can but you just cna't have any aggressive mud tire of any sort :zx11pissed:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That sucks sounds like national forest they do the same thing + you can not get off the trails that are already there. Sorry to hear that.


----------

